# moving to Germany



## innswaw (Mar 16, 2013)

Good day
We have a chance to move from South Africa to Germany
my husband work transfer
our 33year old daughter and grandson lives with us here
and will be moving with us what is the right steps we need to
take to make that happen?
can we "sponsor" her there as they will still be living with us?
thanks for info


----------



## ALKB (Jan 20, 2012)

innswaw said:


> Good day
> We have a chance to move from South Africa to Germany
> my husband work transfer
> our 33year old daughter and grandson lives with us here
> ...


Children over the age of 21 usually have to qualify in their own right. 

There is a certain wiggle room at the discretion of the case worker, though.

How long have your daughter and grandson been living in your household? 

You will have to make a strong case for existing family life and that it would be unduly hard for your daughter to live on her own in South Africa.

For how long will your husband be working in Germany?

Unfortunately, a lot of German immigration law includes that certain cases are 'decided on an individual basis' which can take quite long and the outcome is never guaranteed.


----------

